# British TV



## goodman (Oct 3, 2009)

Can anyone advise how to get access to UK TV. I know about downloading the BIT Torrent but that is limited. We subscribed to the Live TV which promised 3000 Channels which turned out to be a complete waste of money. Most of the stations are foreign! I do not watch a lot of TV but sometimes would like to sit down and watch something other than a waste of time reality show about plastic surgery or over weight people. OK, BBC America does have some good programmes if you like Gordon Ramsay (I think he is great) and Top Gear which seems to be repeated everyday. Please U.S, we watch all of your programmes in the UK (i.e Friends, Desperate Housewives, Roseanne, Keeping Up With The Kardashians (On E) just to name a few) can you not bring a few more from UK to US. Only Fools and Horses, Faulty Towers, and Keeping Up Appearances are only but a few, you would get used to the sense of humour!!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Bittorrent -- thebox and uknova are the main sites for Brit telly -- private trackers.
VPN service -- watch BBC iplayer and the ITV and C4 one by using a VPN service, eg blackvpn
Slingbox technology-- get the family to sling you their Sky satellite telly from the UK.

There's also a fair amount of Brit stuff on the Netflix service. Use the streaming option (e.g. Roku box or games console) rather than waiting for DVDs to arrive.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Strangely enough, in the US you can often find British series on (get ready for it) "educational television" - now called Public Broadcasting over there. PBS used to be what was called "educational tv" back when I still lived in the US.

Nowadays many PBS stations run one night a week (often Saturday night) of classic British comedies, a few PBS stations were even running Eastenders (about a year behind) and on some of the PBS series, like Masterpiece Theater and their Mystery series, they show some of the better BBC series.

If you donate to your local PBS station, they'll even ask you what you'd like to see.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

I'd also back 'fatbrit's suggestion. You could also use a VPN provider like Lamnia to access IPlayer and also the new Seesaw service which at the moment only offers streaming, no downloads. Just make sure you have some decent bandwidth.


----------



## Ms B (May 9, 2008)

We tried a VPN for a while (think it was adtv) but it started to be really slow (maybe the BBC were on to us...?) My cousin lives in Holland and uses uknova, I had a look at the schedule and it looks good.

I've found PBS only to be good if you enjoy things like Keeping Up Appearances. 

Also try netflicks, they have some British stuff.


----------



## ashcroft (Apr 7, 2010)

we use View TV Abroad, fast excellent service and cheap!!! UK and US TV!
Good luck!


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

goodman said:


> Can anyone advise how to get access to UK TV. I know about downloading the BIT Torrent but that is limited. We subscribed to the Live TV which promised 3000 Channels which turned out to be a complete waste of money. Most of the stations are foreign! I do not watch a lot of TV but sometimes would like to sit down and watch something other than a waste of time reality show about plastic surgery or over weight people. OK, BBC America does have some good programmes if you like Gordon Ramsay (I think he is great) and Top Gear which seems to be repeated everyday. Please U.S, we watch all of your programmes in the UK (i.e Friends, Desperate Housewives, Roseanne, Keeping Up With The Kardashians (On E) just to name a few) can you not bring a few more from UK to US. Only Fools and Horses, Faulty Towers, and Keeping Up Appearances are only but a few, you would get used to the sense of humour!!


another whinging pom.  hahaha, just kidding. I thought I'd make a small joke


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

ashcroft said:


> we use View TV Abroad, fast excellent service and cheap!!! UK and US TV!
> Good luck!


Can I get that here in Cyprus and how? I need good small kids programing.

thanks


----------



## wynco (Mar 13, 2010)

*british tv*

easy peasy - download expat shield - it is free and you can then go to tv, iplayer for all the bbc live channels and past channels. Plus itv player for all the itv channels. 
Works like a dream - but only on windows - not MAC. Can use Hot spot shield for MAC to pick up the US channels however i have not been successfull on the MAC yet. The other works like a dream. good luck


----------



## britgirl (Dec 9, 2010)

the bbc eye website allows you to download uk tv and watch it on your pc,but only the bbc channels,so wouldnt get some of the stuff,but may get fools and horses over xmas period.if you get a multi-region dvd player you can watch uk dvds too,thats how i watch my vicar of dibley,fools and horses etc


----------



## crazyforkoi (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi, just seeing if this is still active? I have tried a VPN solution but found that Chrome started saying I was in the UK which messed up a load of other things. Any other solutions out there that anyone can suggest?


----------



## wynco (Mar 13, 2010)

crazyforkoi said:


> Hi, just seeing if this is still active? I have tried a VPN solution but found that Chrome started saying I was in the UK which messed up a load of other things. Any other solutions out there that anyone can suggest?


why not try to use FILM ON - works great and can connect from computer to the TV


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Nowhere Girl said:


> I've just moved to Florida. I had Sky in the UK and used to watch a lot of TV on my iPad (instead of have TVs in every room). Can't seem to find a decent service here though I've tried a few free ones which all rubbish!
> I don't mind paying if it's reliable and not too expensive.
> 
> Please help!
> BBC, ITV and some sport if possible on iPad . . . anyone?


Try a VPN provider like Lamnia. I also use it on my iPad. I think they have an introductory offer for the first month @ 2.99€


----------



## mrussell39 (Mar 28, 2012)

What you require is a ip changer. There are a few on the market. Just google ip changer. Then find a family member or friend who will share there sky go account and your good to go....


----------



## crazyforkoi (Jun 25, 2012)

*Ip charger*

IP charger sounds like a goodun' - just need some friends... 

I'll look into it...

Thanks


----------



## Kevlegs (Jun 15, 2011)

I just started using Stongvpn.com and it works perfectly. I just used it to watch the F1 race live on Skygo and stuff on Iplayer.
No probes. $50 for the year.


----------

